# [SOLVED] Openvpn ip don't add ip address to tun interface

## system.shock

I am trying to setup openvpn on my gentoo client. But ip doesn't appear on interface.

I have this config on client:

```
client

proto           udp

port            -

dev             tun

remote          -

script-security 2

keepalive       10 120

cipher          AES-256-CBC

auth            SHA512

remote-cert-tls server

key-direction   1

auth-nocache

comp-lzo

nobind

persist-key

persist-tun
```

Openvpn logs:

```
Sun Jan 27 14:43:14 2019 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]51.38.154.10:420

Sun Jan 27 14:43:14 2019 UDP link local: (not bound)

Sun Jan 27 14:43:14 2019 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:port

Sun Jan 27 14:43:14 2019 [server] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]ip:port

Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 /bin/ip link set dev tun0 up mtu 1500

Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 Initialization Sequence Completed
```

As you can see i have line in openvpn's log:

```
Sun Jan 27 14:43:16 2019 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1
```

But it doesn't assign ip address to interface tun0.

Here openvpn's USE FLAGS:

```
[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-vpn/openvpn-2.4.6:

 U I

 - - down-root : Enable the down-root plugin

 - - examples  : Install examples, usually source code

 - - inotify   : Enable inotify filesystem monitoring support

 + + iproute2  : Enabled iproute2 support instead of net-tools

 + + libressl  : Use dev-libs/libressl instead of dev-libs/openssl when applicable (see also the ssl useflag)

 - - lz4       : Enable LZ4 support

 + + lzo       : Enable support for lzo compression

 - - mbedtls   : Use mbed TLS instead of OpenSSL

 + + pam       : Add support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - pkcs11    : Enable PKCS#11 smartcard support

 + + plugins   : Enable the OpenVPN plugin system

 + + ssl       : Add support for SSL/TLS connections (Secure Socket Layer / Transport Layer Security)

 - - static    : !!do not set this during bootstrap!! Causes binaries to be statically linked instead of dynamically

 + + systemd   : Enable use of systemd-specific libraries and features like socket activation or session tracking

 - - test      : Enable dependencies and/or preparations necessary to run tests (usually controlled by FEATURES=test but can be toggled

                 independently)

```

Thanks for any help.Last edited by system.shock on Thu Feb 28, 2019 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OpenVPN

in the client side section

```
# These scripts are defaults within the service script. To specify custom scripts,

# use /etc/openvpn/${SVCNAME}- {up,down}.sh as suggested by the service script.

# If you use systemd, SVCNAME will not get set automatically.

# Add `setenv SVCNAME my_svc_name` to set it, where my_svc_name is determined by

# /etc/openvpn/client/my_svc_name.conf

up /etc/openvpn/up.sh

down /etc/openvpn/down.sh
```

edit to add: and in /usr/share/doc/openvpn-<version #>/examples there are examples for various things.

----------

## system.shock

Thanks for replay. But this didn't solve my problem.

```
Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 /bin/ip link set dev tun0 up mtu 1500

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 /etc/openvpn/up.sh tun0 1500 1602 10.8.0.99 10.8.0.1 init

The specified interface tun0 is managed by systemd-networkd. Operation refused.

Please configure DNS settings for systemd-networkd managed interfaces directly in their .network files.

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sun Jan 27 18:47:37 2019 Initialization Sequence Completed

```

But if i run manualy

```
/bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1
```

i can see ip address on my interface. 

I try to rebuild without iproute2 flag. But this didn't help.

Also i can connect to vpn on other linux machines using this client config.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I don't use systemd but this might have some help https://github.com/OpenVPN/openvpn/blob/master/distro/systemd/README.systemd

Or this https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/Systemd

or this (see systemd part of doc) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN

----------

## system.shock

I guess the problem in adding ip address to the interface tun0.

More verbose logs:

```
Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97636 Current Parameter Settings:

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97700   config = '/etc/openvpn/client/torry.conf'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97719   mode = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97735   persist_config = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97748   persist_mode = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97762   show_ciphers = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97774   show_digests = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97787   show_engines = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97799   genkey = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97812   key_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97825   show_tls_ciphers = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97838   connect_retry_max = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97852 Connection profiles [0]:

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97864   proto = udp

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97875   local = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97885   local_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97895   remote = 'ip'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97906   remote_port = '420'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97917   remote_float = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97928   bind_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97938   bind_local = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97948   bind_ipv6_only = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97959   connect_retry_seconds = 5

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97970   connect_timeout = 120

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97980   socks_proxy_server = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=97990   socks_proxy_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98000   tun_mtu = 1500

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98010   tun_mtu_defined = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98020   link_mtu = 1500

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98030   link_mtu_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98040   tun_mtu_extra = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98053   tun_mtu_extra_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98065   mtu_discover_type = -1

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98076   fragment = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98087   mssfix = 1450

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98098   explicit_exit_notification = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98109 Connection profiles END

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98119   remote_random = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98129   ipchange = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98140   dev = 'tun'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98150   dev_type = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98159   dev_node = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98170   lladdr = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98180   topology = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98191   ifconfig_local = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98201   ifconfig_remote_netmask = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98211   ifconfig_noexec = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98221   ifconfig_nowarn = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98231   ifconfig_ipv6_local = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98242   ifconfig_ipv6_netbits = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98253   ifconfig_ipv6_remote = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98266   shaper = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98277   mtu_test = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98300   mlock = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98311   keepalive_ping = 10

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98321   keepalive_timeout = 120

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98331   inactivity_timeout = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98341   ping_send_timeout = 10

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98352   ping_rec_timeout = 120

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98363   ping_rec_timeout_action = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98373   ping_timer_remote = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98386   remap_sigusr1 = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98396   persist_tun = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98406   persist_local_ip = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98417   persist_remote_ip = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98427   persist_key = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98438   passtos = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98449   resolve_retry_seconds = 1000000000

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98459   resolve_in_advance = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98469   username = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98479   groupname = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98489   chroot_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98500   cd_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98510   writepid = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98520   up_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98530   down_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98543   down_pre = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98555   up_restart = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98565   up_delay = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98575   daemon = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98586   inetd = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98596   log = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98606   suppress_timestamps = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98616   machine_readable_output = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98626   nice = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98635   verbosity = 6

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98645   mute = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98654   gremlin = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98664   status_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98682   status_file_version = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98695   status_file_update_freq = 60

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98706   occ = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98716   rcvbuf = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98726   sndbuf = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98737   mark = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98747   sockflags = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98757   fast_io = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98767   comp.alg = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98778   comp.flags = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98790   route_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98800   route_default_gateway = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98811   route_default_metric = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98824   route_noexec = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98835   route_delay = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98845   route_delay_window = 30

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98856   route_delay_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98866   route_nopull = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98878   route_gateway_via_dhcp = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98891   allow_pull_fqdn = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98903   management_addr = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98916   management_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98928   management_user_pass = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98941   management_log_history_cache = 250

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98953   management_echo_buffer_size = 100

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98965   management_write_peer_info_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98977   management_client_user = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=98989   management_client_group = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99002   management_flags = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99014   shared_secret_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99027   key_direction = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99039   ciphername = 'AES-256-CBC'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99052   ncp_enabled = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99067   ncp_ciphers = 'AES-256-GCM:AES-128-GCM'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99080   authname = 'SHA512'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99095   prng_hash = 'SHA1'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99111   prng_nonce_secret_len = 16

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99124   keysize = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99136   engine = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99149   replay = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99162   mute_replay_warnings = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99174   replay_window = 64

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99187   replay_time = 15

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99199   packet_id_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99213   use_iv = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99225   test_crypto = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99237   tls_server = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99250   tls_client = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99263   key_method = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99275   ca_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99288   ca_path = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99299   dh_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99311   cert_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99324   extra_certs_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99337   priv_key_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99349   pkcs12_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99361   cipher_list = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99373   tls_cert_profile = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99385   tls_verify = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99398   tls_export_cert = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99410   verify_x509_type = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99422   verify_x509_name = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99434   crl_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99446   ns_cert_type = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99460   remote_cert_ku[i] = 65535

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99472   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99484   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99496   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99507   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99520   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99531   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99540   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99550   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99559   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99568   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99578   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99589   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99598   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99608   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99617   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99626   remote_cert_eku = 'TLS Web Server Authentication'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99636   ssl_flags = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99646   tls_timeout = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99655   renegotiate_bytes = -1

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99665   renegotiate_packets = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99674   renegotiate_seconds = 3600

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99684   handshake_window = 60

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99693   transition_window = 3600

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99703   single_session = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99712   push_peer_info = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99721   tls_exit = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99731   tls_auth_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99740   tls_crypt_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99754   server_network = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99764   server_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99780   server_network_ipv6 = ::

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99789   server_netbits_ipv6 = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99800   server_bridge_ip = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99811   server_bridge_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99821   server_bridge_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99831   server_bridge_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99840   ifconfig_pool_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99851   ifconfig_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99861   ifconfig_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99872   ifconfig_pool_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99880   ifconfig_pool_persist_filename = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99890   ifconfig_pool_persist_refresh_freq = 600

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99899   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99909   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_base = ::

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99918   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_netbits = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99927   n_bcast_buf = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99936   tcp_queue_limit = 64

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99946   real_hash_size = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99955   virtual_hash_size = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99965   client_connect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99975   learn_address_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99984   client_disconnect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=99993   client_config_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100003   ccd_exclusive = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100012   tmp_dir = '/tmp'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100021   push_ifconfig_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100032   push_ifconfig_local = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100044   push_ifconfig_remote_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100053   push_ifconfig_ipv6_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100064   push_ifconfig_ipv6_local = ::/0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100076   push_ifconfig_ipv6_remote = ::

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100085   enable_c2c = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100094   duplicate_cn = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100104   cf_max = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100113   cf_per = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100123   max_clients = 1024

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100133   max_routes_per_client = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100143   auth_user_pass_verify_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100156   auth_user_pass_verify_script_via_file = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100167   auth_token_generate = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100176   auth_token_lifetime = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100186   port_share_host = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100195   port_share_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100205   client = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100215   pull = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100225   auth_user_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100238 OpenVPN 2.4.6 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [MH/PKTINFO] [AEAD] built on Jan 28 2019

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100265 library versions: LibreSSL 2.6.5, LZO 2.10

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100946 Outgoing Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100976 Incoming Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=100998 LZO compression initializing

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101084 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1140 EF:110 EB:0 ET:0 EL:3 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101120 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1450 EF:122 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101159 Local Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 1,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-client'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101176 Expected Remote Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 0,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-server'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101195 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101228 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101244 UDP link local: (not bound)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101258 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101312 UDP WRITE [86] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101345 write UDP: Network is unreachable (code=101)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101357 Network unreachable, restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101401 TCP/UDP: Closing socket

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101431 SIGUSR1[soft,network-unreachable] received, process restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:01 2019 us=101452 Restart pause, 5 second(s)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101582 Re-using SSL/TLS context

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101669 LZO compression initializing

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101743 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1140 EF:110 EB:0 ET:0 EL:3 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101772 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1450 EF:122 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101819 Local Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 1,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-client'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101834 Expected Remote Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 0,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-server'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101854 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101881 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101895 UDP link local: (not bound)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101908 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101957 UDP WRITE [86] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101981 write UDP: Network is unreachable (code=101)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=101992 Network unreachable, restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=102019 TCP/UDP: Closing socket

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=102045 SIGUSR1[soft,network-unreachable] received, process restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:06 2019 us=102067 Restart pause, 5 second(s)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102237 Re-using SSL/TLS context

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102324 LZO compression initializing

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102403 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1140 EF:110 EB:0 ET:0 EL:3 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102432 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1450 EF:122 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102460 Local Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 1,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-client'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102470 Expected Remote Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 0,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-server'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102488 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102511 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102521 UDP link local: (not bound)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102532 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102573 UDP WRITE [86] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102594 write UDP: Network is unreachable (code=101)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102604 Network unreachable, restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102627 TCP/UDP: Closing socket

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102648 SIGUSR1[soft,network-unreachable] received, process restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:11 2019 us=102665 Restart pause, 5 second(s)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=102829 Re-using SSL/TLS context

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=102925 LZO compression initializing

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=102996 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1140 EF:110 EB:0 ET:0 EL:3 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103029 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1450 EF:122 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103069 Local Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 1,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-client'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103082 Expected Remote Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 0,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-server'

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103105 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103133 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103146 UDP link local: (not bound)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103159 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103206 UDP WRITE [86] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103230 write UDP: Network is unreachable (code=101)

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103243 Network unreachable, restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103271 TCP/UDP: Closing socket

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103298 SIGUSR1[soft,network-unreachable] received, process restarting

Mon Jan 28 21:14:16 2019 us=103318 Restart pause, 5 second(s)

^CMon Jan 28 21:14:20 2019 us=603278 SIGINT[hard,init_instance] received, process exiting

pica@wintermute ~ % sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client/torry.conf --verb 6

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61565 Current Parameter Settings:

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61614   config = '/etc/openvpn/client/torry.conf'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61635   mode = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61646   persist_config = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61658   persist_mode = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61670   show_ciphers = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61682   show_digests = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61693   show_engines = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61705   genkey = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61715   key_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61725   show_tls_ciphers = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61735   connect_retry_max = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61745 Connection profiles [0]:

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61755   proto = udp

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61764   local = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61774   local_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61784   remote = 'ip'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61795   remote_port = '420'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61805   remote_float = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61814   bind_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61823   bind_local = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61835   bind_ipv6_only = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61845   connect_retry_seconds = 5

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61854   connect_timeout = 120

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61864   socks_proxy_server = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61878   socks_proxy_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61893   tun_mtu = 1500

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61905   tun_mtu_defined = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61918   link_mtu = 1500

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61929   link_mtu_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61942   tun_mtu_extra = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61952   tun_mtu_extra_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61962   mtu_discover_type = -1

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61974   fragment = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61986   mssfix = 1450

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=61996   explicit_exit_notification = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62006 Connection profiles END

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62017   remote_random = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62027   ipchange = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62038   dev = 'tun'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62050   dev_type = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62061   dev_node = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62072   lladdr = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62084   topology = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62096   ifconfig_local = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62108   ifconfig_remote_netmask = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62120   ifconfig_noexec = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62132   ifconfig_nowarn = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62143   ifconfig_ipv6_local = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62156   ifconfig_ipv6_netbits = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62168   ifconfig_ipv6_remote = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62181   shaper = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62193   mtu_test = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62204   mlock = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62217   keepalive_ping = 10

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62229   keepalive_timeout = 120

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62241   inactivity_timeout = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62254   ping_send_timeout = 10

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62265   ping_rec_timeout = 120

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62275   ping_rec_timeout_action = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62285   ping_timer_remote = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62296   remap_sigusr1 = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62308   persist_tun = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62320   persist_local_ip = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62332   persist_remote_ip = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62344   persist_key = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62355   passtos = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62365   resolve_retry_seconds = 1000000000

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62375   resolve_in_advance = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62385   username = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62395   groupname = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62405   chroot_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62415   cd_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62424   writepid = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62434   up_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62443   down_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62454   down_pre = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62466   up_restart = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62478   up_delay = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62490   daemon = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62500   inetd = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62511   log = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62521   suppress_timestamps = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62530   machine_readable_output = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62540   nice = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62550   verbosity = 6

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62560   mute = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62570   gremlin = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62579   status_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62588   status_file_version = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62597   status_file_update_freq = 60

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62608   occ = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62621   rcvbuf = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62634   sndbuf = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62646   mark = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62657   sockflags = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62668   fast_io = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62680   comp.alg = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62692   comp.flags = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62704   route_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62715   route_default_gateway = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62726   route_default_metric = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62736   route_noexec = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62746   route_delay = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62759   route_delay_window = 30

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62771   route_delay_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62782   route_nopull = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62795   route_gateway_via_dhcp = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62806   allow_pull_fqdn = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62820   management_addr = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62832   management_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62847   management_user_pass = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62860   management_log_history_cache = 250

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62876   management_echo_buffer_size = 100

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62888   management_write_peer_info_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62901   management_client_user = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62912   management_client_group = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62923   management_flags = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62934   shared_secret_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62949   key_direction = 1

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62964   ciphername = 'AES-256-CBC'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62979   ncp_enabled = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=62994   ncp_ciphers = 'AES-256-GCM:AES-128-GCM'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63006   authname = 'SHA512'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63020   prng_hash = 'SHA1'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63031   prng_nonce_secret_len = 16

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63045   keysize = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63059   engine = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63071   replay = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63083   mute_replay_warnings = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63095   replay_window = 64

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63107   replay_time = 15

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63119   packet_id_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63131   use_iv = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63145   test_crypto = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63161   tls_server = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63170   tls_client = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63181   key_method = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63191   ca_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63201   ca_path = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63211   dh_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63222   cert_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63233   extra_certs_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63243   priv_key_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63253   pkcs12_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63262   cipher_list = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63272   tls_cert_profile = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63280   tls_verify = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63290   tls_export_cert = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63300   verify_x509_type = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63314   verify_x509_name = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63326   crl_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63340   ns_cert_type = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63353   remote_cert_ku[i] = 65535

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63367   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63379   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63393   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63406   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63419   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63433   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63447   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63459   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63474   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63488   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63502   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63517   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63531   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63548   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63569   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63590   remote_cert_eku = 'TLS Web Server Authentication'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63604   ssl_flags = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63616   tls_timeout = 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63628   renegotiate_bytes = -1

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63640   renegotiate_packets = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63652   renegotiate_seconds = 3600

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63665   handshake_window = 60

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63677   transition_window = 3600

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63690   single_session = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63699   push_peer_info = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63710   tls_exit = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63720   tls_auth_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63730   tls_crypt_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63749   server_network = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63762   server_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63787   server_network_ipv6 = ::

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63799   server_netbits_ipv6 = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63808   server_bridge_ip = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63817   server_bridge_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63829   server_bridge_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63840   server_bridge_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63853   ifconfig_pool_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63865   ifconfig_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63876   ifconfig_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63887   ifconfig_pool_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63898   ifconfig_pool_persist_filename = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63908   ifconfig_pool_persist_refresh_freq = 600

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63919   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63927   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_base = ::

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63934   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_netbits = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63939   n_bcast_buf = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63945   tcp_queue_limit = 64

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63956   real_hash_size = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63969   virtual_hash_size = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63980   client_connect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=63991   learn_address_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64002   client_disconnect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64011   client_config_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64021   ccd_exclusive = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64032   tmp_dir = '/tmp'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64042   push_ifconfig_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64055   push_ifconfig_local = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64068   push_ifconfig_remote_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64080   push_ifconfig_ipv6_defined = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64093   push_ifconfig_ipv6_local = ::/0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64104   push_ifconfig_ipv6_remote = ::

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64116   enable_c2c = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64127   duplicate_cn = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64137   cf_max = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64148   cf_per = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64157   max_clients = 1024

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64167   max_routes_per_client = 256

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64176   auth_user_pass_verify_script = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64186   auth_user_pass_verify_script_via_file = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64196   auth_token_generate = DISABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64207   auth_token_lifetime = 0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64220   port_share_host = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64231   port_share_port = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64241   client = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64250   pull = ENABLED

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64259   auth_user_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64272 OpenVPN 2.4.6 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [MH/PKTINFO] [AEAD] built on Jan 28 2019

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64303 library versions: LibreSSL 2.6.5, LZO 2.10

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64869 Outgoing Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64914 Incoming Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=64957 LZO compression initializing

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65116 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1140 EF:110 EB:0 ET:0 EL:3 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65165 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1450 EF:122 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65208 Local Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 1,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-client'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65224 Expected Remote Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 0,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-server'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65247 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65280 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65290 UDP link local: (not bound)

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65298 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=65350 UDP WRITE [86] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=124036 UDP READ [98] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_SERVER_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ 0 ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=124087 TLS: Initial packet from [AF_INET]ip:port, sid=87ccaa99 b320eb19

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=124139 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #2 ] [ 0 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=124210 UDP WRITE [242] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #3 ] [ ] pid=1 DATA len=156

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=201585 UDP READ [1128] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #2 ] [ 1 ] pid=1 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=201702 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #4 ] [ 1 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=201761 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #3 ] [ ] pid=2 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=201799 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #5 ] [ 2 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=201833 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #4 ] [ ] pid=3 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=201873 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #6 ] [ 3 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=201911 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #5 ] [ ] pid=4 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=202451 VERIFY OK: depth=1, C=DE, ST=NO, L=NOWHERE, O=EXAMPLE.COM, OU=IT-DIVISION, emailAddress=root@server.example.com

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=203031 VERIFY KU OK

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=203049 Validating certificate extended key usage

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=203061 ++ Certificate has EKU (str) TLS Web Server Authentication, expects TLS Web Server Authentication

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=203069 VERIFY EKU OK

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=203077 VERIFY OK: depth=0, C=DE, ST=NO, O=EXAMPLE.COM, OU=IT-DIVISION, CN=server, emailAddress=root@server.example.com

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=203125 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #7 ] [ 4 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=265825 UDP READ [667] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #6 ] [ ] pid=5 DATA len=581

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=290704 UDP WRITE [1128] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #8 ] [ 5 ] pid=2 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=290773 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #9 ] [ ] pid=3 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=290811 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #10 ] [ ] pid=4 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=290849 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #11 ] [ ] pid=5 DATA len=1030

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=349704 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #7 ] [ 2 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=349798 UDP WRITE [203] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #12 ] [ ] pid=6 DATA len=117

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=350569 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #8 ] [ 3 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=351183 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #9 ] [ 4 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=356249 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #10 ] [ 5 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=411348 UDP READ [149] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #11 ] [ 6 ] pid=6 DATA len=51

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=411487 UDP WRITE [501] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #13 ] [ 6 ] pid=7 DATA len=403

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=471306 UDP READ [353] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #12 ] [ 7 ] pid=7 DATA len=255

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=471406 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #14 ] [ 7 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=471466 Control Channel: TLSv1.2, cipher TLSv1/SSLv3 DHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384, 4096 bit RSA

Mon Jan 28 21:16:32 2019 us=471490 [server] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]ip:port

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=694901 SENT CONTROL [server]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=694984 UDP WRITE [128] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #15 ] [ ] pid=8 DATA len=42

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=760899 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #13 ] [ 8 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=760991 UDP READ [311] from [AF_INET]ip:port: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #14 ] [ ] pid=8 DATA len=225

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761036 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0,dhcp-option DNS 10.8.0.1,redirect-gateway def1,route 10.8.0.1,topology net30,ping 10,ping-restart 120,redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp,ifconfig 10.8.0.6 10.8.0.5'

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761104 OPTIONS IMPORT: timers and/or timeouts modified

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761118 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ifconfig/up options modified

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761130 OPTIONS IMPORT: route options modified

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761140 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ip-win32 and/or --dhcp-option options modified

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761161 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1602 D:1450 EF:102 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761243 Outgoing Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-CBC' initialized with 256 bit key

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761262 Outgoing Data Channel: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761278 Incoming Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-CBC' initialized with 256 bit key

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761290 Incoming Data Channel: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761408 ROUTE_GATEWAY 192.168.1.254/255.255.255.0 IFACE=wlp3s0 HWADDR=mac

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761751 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761803 TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761825 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=761845 /bin/ip link set dev tun0 up mtu 1500

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=763568 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.6 peer 10.8.0.5

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=766488 /bin/ip route add ip/32 via 192.168.1.254

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=768118 /bin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.5

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=769575 /bin/ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.5

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=774064 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=774115 /bin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.8.0.5

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=775034 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=775088 /bin/ip route add 10.8.0.1/32 via 10.8.0.5

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776187 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776241 Initialization Sequence Completed

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776270 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #16 ] [ 8 ]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776345 TUN READ [48]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776390 UDP WRITE [145] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=144

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776420 TUN READ [319]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776471 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=798424 TUN READ [40]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=798492 UDP WRITE [129] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=128

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=798549 TUN READ [76]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=798587 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=908500 TUN READ [40]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=908601 UDP WRITE [129] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=128

Mon Jan 28 21:16:34 2019 us=288478 TUN READ [76]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:34 2019 us=288594 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Mon Jan 28 21:16:34 2019 us=608562 TUN READ [76]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:34 2019 us=608661 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Mon Jan 28 21:16:36 2019 us=223818 TUN READ [319]

Mon Jan 28 21:16:36 2019 us=223904 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:port: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

```

So after:

```
Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=763568 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.6 peer 10.8.0.5 
```

Seems ip adress appears on interface, because route added successfully:

```
Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=768118 /bin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.5
```

After that route failed to create, because there is no ip address on interfece anymore.

```
Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=769575 /bin/ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.5

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=774064 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=774115 /bin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.8.0.5

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=775034 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=775088 /bin/ip route add 10.8.0.1/32 via 10.8.0.5

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=776187 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2 
```

```
       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

84: tun0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN group default qlen 100

    link/none

    inet6 ipv6/64 scope li
```

Thanks for any help!

Update: https://forums.openvpn.net/viewtopic.php?t=25771 the same issue.

----------

## system.shock

Noticed that sometimes ip assign successfully on tun0 interface. If someone wants to help me with this problem, i can add new logs.

----------

## papas

 *system.shock wrote:*   

> I am trying to setup openvpn on my gentoo client. But ip doesn't appear on interface.
> 
> I have this config on client:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

silly but i have to ask:

have you set  yours server ip?

Or how about this, from your log:

 *Quote:*   

> ...Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=769575 /bin/ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.5
> 
> Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.
> 
> Mon Jan 28 21:16:33 2019 us=774064 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2 ....

 

here https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN#The_client_config_profile (anon-e-moose has already suggest)

in the "Route configuration fails with systemd-networkd" session.

----------

## system.shock

Thanks for replay. Yes, did it.

I have a several GNU/Linux computers and they works fine with exactly the same client and sever configurations.

The route add errors appears because there is no ip address on interface tun0.

Also i can mannualy add ip and routes to interface and vpn works. 

I tried to build openvpn without iproute2 flag, changed openvpn versions and net-tools versions.

Here the logs of one successful attemp:

```
Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751755 Current Parameter Settings:

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751811   config = '/etc/openvpn/client/torry.conf'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751823   mode = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751836   persist_config = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751847   persist_mode = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751858   show_ciphers = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751868   show_digests = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751878   show_engines = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751888   genkey = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751898   key_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751908   show_tls_ciphers = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751918   connect_retry_max = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751929 Connection profiles [0]:

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751939   proto = udp

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751949   local = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751960   local_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751970   remote = 'ip'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751980   remote_port = '420'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=751990   remote_float = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752000   bind_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752012   bind_local = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752022   bind_ipv6_only = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752032   connect_retry_seconds = 5

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752042   connect_timeout = 120

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752052   socks_proxy_server = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752063   socks_proxy_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752073   tun_mtu = 1500

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752083   tun_mtu_defined = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752093   link_mtu = 1500

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752103   link_mtu_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752114   tun_mtu_extra = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752133   tun_mtu_extra_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752145   mtu_discover_type = -1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752155   fragment = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752165   mssfix = 1450

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752176   explicit_exit_notification = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752185 Connection profiles END

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752195   remote_random = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752205   ipchange = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752215   dev = 'tun'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752225   dev_type = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752235   dev_node = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752244   lladdr = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752254   topology = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752264   ifconfig_local = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752274   ifconfig_remote_netmask = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752283   ifconfig_noexec = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752293   ifconfig_nowarn = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752303   ifconfig_ipv6_local = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752313   ifconfig_ipv6_netbits = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752323   ifconfig_ipv6_remote = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752333   shaper = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752343   mtu_test = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752353   mlock = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752363   keepalive_ping = 10

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752373   keepalive_timeout = 120

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752383   inactivity_timeout = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752393   ping_send_timeout = 10

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752403   ping_rec_timeout = 120

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752413   ping_rec_timeout_action = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752423   ping_timer_remote = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752433   remap_sigusr1 = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752443   persist_tun = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752452   persist_local_ip = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752462   persist_remote_ip = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752472   persist_key = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752482   passtos = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752492   resolve_retry_seconds = 1000000000

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752501   resolve_in_advance = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752511   username = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752521   groupname = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752530   chroot_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752540   cd_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752550   writepid = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752560   up_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752570   down_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752580   down_pre = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752590   up_restart = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752599   up_delay = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752609   daemon = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752619   inetd = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752629   log = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752639   suppress_timestamps = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752648   machine_readable_output = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752658   nice = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752668   verbosity = 6

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752678   mute = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752688   gremlin = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752698   status_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752707   status_file_version = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752718   status_file_update_freq = 60

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752728   occ = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752738   rcvbuf = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752748   sndbuf = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752757   mark = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752767   sockflags = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752777   fast_io = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752787   comp.alg = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752797   comp.flags = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752806   route_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752816   route_default_gateway = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752826   route_default_metric = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752836   route_noexec = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752846   route_delay = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752856   route_delay_window = 30

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752866   route_delay_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752876   route_nopull = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752886   route_gateway_via_dhcp = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752895   allow_pull_fqdn = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752905   management_addr = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752915   management_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752925   management_user_pass = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752935   management_log_history_cache = 250

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752945   management_echo_buffer_size = 100

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752955   management_write_peer_info_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752965   management_client_user = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752974   management_client_group = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752984   management_flags = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=752994   shared_secret_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753004   key_direction = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753014   ciphername = 'AES-256-CBC'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753024   ncp_enabled = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753034   ncp_ciphers = 'AES-256-GCM:AES-128-GCM'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753044   authname = 'SHA512'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753054   prng_hash = 'SHA1'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753063   prng_nonce_secret_len = 16

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753073   keysize = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753083   engine = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753093   replay = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753103   mute_replay_warnings = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753113   replay_window = 64

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753123   replay_time = 15

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753133   packet_id_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753143   use_iv = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753152   test_crypto = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753162   tls_server = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753172   tls_client = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753181   key_method = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753191   ca_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753201   ca_path = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753211   dh_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753221   cert_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753231   extra_certs_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753241   priv_key_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753250   pkcs12_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753260   cipher_list = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753270   tls_cert_profile = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753280   tls_verify = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753289   tls_export_cert = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753299   verify_x509_type = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753309   verify_x509_name = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753319   crl_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753329   ns_cert_type = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753339   remote_cert_ku[i] = 65535

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753349   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753359   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753368   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753379   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753388   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753398   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753408   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753418   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753428   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753438   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753447   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753457   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753467   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753477   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753487   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753497   remote_cert_eku = 'TLS Web Server Authentication'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753507   ssl_flags = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753517   tls_timeout = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753527   renegotiate_bytes = -1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753537   renegotiate_packets = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753547   renegotiate_seconds = 3600

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753557   handshake_window = 60

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753566   transition_window = 3600

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753576   single_session = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753586   push_peer_info = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753596   tls_exit = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753606   tls_auth_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753616   tls_crypt_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753628   server_network = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753639   server_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753654   server_network_ipv6 = ::

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753665   server_netbits_ipv6 = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753676   server_bridge_ip = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753687   server_bridge_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753697   server_bridge_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753708   server_bridge_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753718   ifconfig_pool_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753729   ifconfig_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753740   ifconfig_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753750   ifconfig_pool_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753760   ifconfig_pool_persist_filename = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753770   ifconfig_pool_persist_refresh_freq = 600

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753780   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753791   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_base = ::

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753801   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_netbits = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753811   n_bcast_buf = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753821   tcp_queue_limit = 64

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753831   real_hash_size = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753841   virtual_hash_size = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753851   client_connect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753861   learn_address_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753870   client_disconnect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753880   client_config_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753890   ccd_exclusive = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753900   tmp_dir = '/tmp'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753909   push_ifconfig_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753920   push_ifconfig_local = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753931   push_ifconfig_remote_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753941   push_ifconfig_ipv6_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753951   push_ifconfig_ipv6_local = ::/0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753962   push_ifconfig_ipv6_remote = ::

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753971   enable_c2c = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753981   duplicate_cn = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=753991   cf_max = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754001   cf_per = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754011   max_clients = 1024

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754021   max_routes_per_client = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754030   auth_user_pass_verify_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754040   auth_user_pass_verify_script_via_file = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754050   auth_token_generate = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754059   auth_token_lifetime = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754069   port_share_host = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754079   port_share_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754089   client = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754099   pull = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754108   auth_user_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754120 OpenVPN 2.4.6 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [MH/PKTINFO] [AEAD] built on Jan 30 2019

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754138 library versions: LibreSSL 2.6.5, LZO 2.10

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754704 Outgoing Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754727 Incoming Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754746 LZO compression initializing

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754823 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1140 EF:110 EB:0 ET:0 EL:3 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754851 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1450 EF:122 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754881 Local Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 1,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-client'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754894 Expected Remote Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 0,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-server'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754911 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]ip:420

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754937 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754948 UDP link local: (not bound)

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=754961 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:420

Sat Feb  2 13:08:47 2019 us=755004 UDP WRITE [86] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=164525 UDP READ [98] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_SERVER_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ 0 ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=164568 TLS: Initial packet from [AF_INET]ip:420, sid=53fd378f 185ceecf

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=164624 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #2 ] [ 0 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=164691 UDP WRITE [242] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #3 ] [ ] pid=1 DATA len=156

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=235234 UDP READ [1128] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #2 ] [ 1 ] pid=1 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=235342 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #4 ] [ 1 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=235666 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #3 ] [ ] pid=2 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=235723 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #5 ] [ 2 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=235944 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #4 ] [ ] pid=3 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=235991 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #6 ] [ 3 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=236229 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #5 ] [ ] pid=4 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=236605 VERIFY OK: depth=1, C=DE, ST=NO, L=NOWHERE, O=EXAMPLE.COM, OU=IT-DIVISION, emailAddress=root@server.example.com

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=237095 VERIFY KU OK

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=237110 Validating certificate extended key usage

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=237125 ++ Certificate has EKU (str) TLS Web Server Authentication, expects TLS Web Server Authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=237135 VERIFY EKU OK

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=237144 VERIFY OK: depth=0, C=DE, ST=NO, O=EXAMPLE.COM, OU=IT-DIVISION, CN=server, emailAddress=root@server.example.com

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=237182 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #7 ] [ 4 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=293460 UDP READ [667] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #6 ] [ ] pid=5 DATA len=581

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=319742 UDP WRITE [1128] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #8 ] [ 5 ] pid=2 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=319813 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #9 ] [ ] pid=3 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=319855 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #10 ] [ ] pid=4 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=319914 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #11 ] [ ] pid=5 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=378239 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #7 ] [ 2 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=378324 UDP WRITE [203] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #12 ] [ ] pid=6 DATA len=117

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=378935 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #8 ] [ 3 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=379563 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #9 ] [ 4 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=386383 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #10 ] [ 5 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=438010 UDP READ [149] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #11 ] [ 6 ] pid=6 DATA len=51

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=438165 UDP WRITE [501] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #13 ] [ 6 ] pid=7 DATA len=403

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=499516 UDP READ [353] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #12 ] [ 7 ] pid=7 DATA len=255

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=499603 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #14 ] [ 7 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=499657 Control Channel: TLSv1.2, cipher TLSv1/SSLv3 DHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384, 4096 bit RSA

Sat Feb  2 13:08:48 2019 us=499684 [server] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]ip:420

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=515754 SENT CONTROL [server]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=515819 UDP WRITE [128] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #15 ] [ ] pid=8 DATA len=42

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=596973 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #13 ] [ 8 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597117 UDP READ [288] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #14 ] [ ] pid=8 DATA len=202

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597174 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,route 10.8.0.1,topology net30,ping 10,ping-restart 120,redirect-gateway def1,route 10.8.0.1 255.255.255.255,dhcp-option DNS 127.0.0.1,ifconfig 10.8.0.99 10.8.0.1'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597250 OPTIONS IMPORT: timers and/or timeouts modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597262 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ifconfig/up options modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597273 OPTIONS IMPORT: route options modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597283 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ip-win32 and/or --dhcp-option options modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597301 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1602 D:1450 EF:102 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597377 Outgoing Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-CBC' initialized with 256 bit key

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597393 Outgoing Data Channel: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597404 Incoming Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-CBC' initialized with 256 bit key

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597417 Incoming Data Channel: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597518 ROUTE_GATEWAY 192.168.1.254/255.255.255.0 IFACE=wlp3s0 HWADDR=mac

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597798 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597839 TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597857 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=597875 /bin/ip link set dev tun0 up mtu 1500

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=603708 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=606399 /bin/ip route add ip/32 via 192.168.1.254

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=608060 /bin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=609497 /bin/ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=610992 /bin/ip route add 10.8.0.1/32 via 10.8.0.1

RTNETLINK answers: File exists

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=615712 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=615767 /bin/ip route add 10.8.0.1/32 via 10.8.0.1

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=619070 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=619139 Initialization Sequence Completed

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=619175 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #16 ] [ 8 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=619270 TUN READ [48]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=619328 UDP WRITE [145] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=144

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=619370 TUN READ [319]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=619430 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=628377 TUN READ [76]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=628448 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=638389 TUN READ [40]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=638472 UDP WRITE [129] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=128

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=668367 TUN READ [76]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:49 2019 us=668447 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Sat Feb  2 13:08:50 2019 us=538390 TUN READ [40]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:50 2019 us=538482 UDP WRITE [129] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=128

Sat Feb  2 13:08:50 2019 us=538545 TUN READ [76]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:50 2019 us=538578 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Sat Feb  2 13:08:51 2019 us=992272 TUN READ [319]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:51 2019 us=992347 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=260333 TUN READ [319]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=260416 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

^CSat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=529146 event_wait : Interrupted system call (code=4)

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=529350 TCP/UDP: Closing socket

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=529401 /bin/ip route del ip/32

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=530855 /bin/ip route del 0.0.0.0/1

RTNETLINK answers: No such process

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=532272 ERROR: Linux route delete command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=532348 /bin/ip route del 128.0.0.0/1

RTNETLINK answers: No such process

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=534203 ERROR: Linux route delete command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=534272 Closing TUN/TAP interface

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=534303 /bin/ip addr del dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1

RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=535538 Linux ip addr del failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:54 2019 us=578444 SIGINT[hard,] received, process exiting

pica@wintermute ~ %

130 pica@wintermute ~ %                                                                                                                            :(

130 pica@wintermute ~ % sudo openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/client/torry.conf --verb 6                                                              :(

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648262 Current Parameter Settings:

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648308   config = '/etc/openvpn/client/torry.conf'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648343   mode = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648362   persist_config = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648373   persist_mode = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648385   show_ciphers = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648397   show_digests = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648408   show_engines = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648418   genkey = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648427   key_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648437   show_tls_ciphers = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648447   connect_retry_max = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648457 Connection profiles [0]:

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648466   proto = udp

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648478   local = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648487   local_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648495   remote = 'ip'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648504   remote_port = '420'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648512   remote_float = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648521   bind_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648531   bind_local = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648540   bind_ipv6_only = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648549   connect_retry_seconds = 5

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648559   connect_timeout = 120

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648568   socks_proxy_server = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648577   socks_proxy_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648586   tun_mtu = 1500

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648595   tun_mtu_defined = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648605   link_mtu = 1500

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648615   link_mtu_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648624   tun_mtu_extra = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648634   tun_mtu_extra_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648644   mtu_discover_type = -1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648653   fragment = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648662   mssfix = 1450

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648673   explicit_exit_notification = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648683 Connection profiles END

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648693   remote_random = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648702   ipchange = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648711   dev = 'tun'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648720   dev_type = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648729   dev_node = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648738   lladdr = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648748   topology = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648757   ifconfig_local = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648766   ifconfig_remote_netmask = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648775   ifconfig_noexec = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648784   ifconfig_nowarn = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648792   ifconfig_ipv6_local = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648801   ifconfig_ipv6_netbits = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648811   ifconfig_ipv6_remote = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648821   shaper = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648831   mtu_test = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648841   mlock = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648851   keepalive_ping = 10

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648860   keepalive_timeout = 120

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648870   inactivity_timeout = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648879   ping_send_timeout = 10

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648889   ping_rec_timeout = 120

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648902   ping_rec_timeout_action = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648911   ping_timer_remote = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648921   remap_sigusr1 = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648930   persist_tun = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648940   persist_local_ip = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648948   persist_remote_ip = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648958   persist_key = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648967   passtos = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648975   resolve_retry_seconds = 1000000000

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648984   resolve_in_advance = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=648993   username = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649002   groupname = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649011   chroot_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649020   cd_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649029   writepid = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649038   up_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649046   down_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649055   down_pre = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649064   up_restart = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649073   up_delay = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649082   daemon = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649091   inetd = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649099   log = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649109   suppress_timestamps = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649118   machine_readable_output = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649127   nice = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649137   verbosity = 6

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649146   mute = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649155   gremlin = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649165   status_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649177   status_file_version = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649187   status_file_update_freq = 60

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649196   occ = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649205   rcvbuf = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649216   sndbuf = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649227   mark = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649237   sockflags = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649248   fast_io = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649258   comp.alg = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649268   comp.flags = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649279   route_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649289   route_default_gateway = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649300   route_default_metric = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649310   route_noexec = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649326   route_delay = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649338   route_delay_window = 30

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649349   route_delay_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649359   route_nopull = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649370   route_gateway_via_dhcp = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649380   allow_pull_fqdn = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649391   management_addr = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649402   management_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649413   management_user_pass = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649425   management_log_history_cache = 250

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649437   management_echo_buffer_size = 100

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649447   management_write_peer_info_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649458   management_client_user = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649469   management_client_group = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649481   management_flags = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649493   shared_secret_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649504   key_direction = 1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649514   ciphername = 'AES-256-CBC'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649525   ncp_enabled = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649537   ncp_ciphers = 'AES-256-GCM:AES-128-GCM'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649549   authname = 'SHA512'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649560   prng_hash = 'SHA1'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649570   prng_nonce_secret_len = 16

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649582   keysize = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649594   engine = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649604   replay = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649615   mute_replay_warnings = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649627   replay_window = 64

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649639   replay_time = 15

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649650   packet_id_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649661   use_iv = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649673   test_crypto = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649685   tls_server = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649696   tls_client = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649708   key_method = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649719   ca_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649731   ca_path = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649741   dh_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649753   cert_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649764   extra_certs_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649776   priv_key_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649787   pkcs12_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649798   cipher_list = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649810   tls_cert_profile = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649821   tls_verify = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649832   tls_export_cert = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649844   verify_x509_type = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649855   verify_x509_name = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649866   crl_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649877   ns_cert_type = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649889   remote_cert_ku[i] = 65535

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649900   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649911   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649922   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649934   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649945   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649956   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649968   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649979   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=649990   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650001   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650012   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650024   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650034   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650046   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650057   remote_cert_ku[i] = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650068   remote_cert_eku = 'TLS Web Server Authentication'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650080   ssl_flags = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650091   tls_timeout = 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650102   renegotiate_bytes = -1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650113   renegotiate_packets = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650125   renegotiate_seconds = 3600

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650135   handshake_window = 60

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650147   transition_window = 3600

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650158   single_session = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650169   push_peer_info = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650180   tls_exit = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650192   tls_auth_file = '[[INLINE]]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650203   tls_crypt_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650218   server_network = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650230   server_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650249   server_network_ipv6 = ::

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650261   server_netbits_ipv6 = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650273   server_bridge_ip = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650286   server_bridge_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650299   server_bridge_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650312   server_bridge_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650323   ifconfig_pool_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650335   ifconfig_pool_start = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650348   ifconfig_pool_end = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650360   ifconfig_pool_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650371   ifconfig_pool_persist_filename = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650383   ifconfig_pool_persist_refresh_freq = 600

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650394   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650406   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_base = ::

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650418   ifconfig_ipv6_pool_netbits = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650429   n_bcast_buf = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650440   tcp_queue_limit = 64

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650452   real_hash_size = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650463   virtual_hash_size = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650474   client_connect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650486   learn_address_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650498   client_disconnect_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650509   client_config_dir = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650520   ccd_exclusive = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650531   tmp_dir = '/tmp'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650542   push_ifconfig_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650554   push_ifconfig_local = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650566   push_ifconfig_remote_netmask = 0.0.0.0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650578   push_ifconfig_ipv6_defined = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650590   push_ifconfig_ipv6_local = ::/0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650602   push_ifconfig_ipv6_remote = ::

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650612   enable_c2c = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650623   duplicate_cn = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650635   cf_max = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650647   cf_per = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650658   max_clients = 1024

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650668   max_routes_per_client = 256

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650680   auth_user_pass_verify_script = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650692   auth_user_pass_verify_script_via_file = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650703   auth_token_generate = DISABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650715   auth_token_lifetime = 0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650726   port_share_host = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650737   port_share_port = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650747   client = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650759   pull = ENABLED

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650770   auth_user_pass_file = '[UNDEF]'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650782 OpenVPN 2.4.6 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [MH/PKTINFO] [AEAD] built on Jan 30 2019

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=650806 library versions: LibreSSL 2.6.5, LZO 2.10

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651460 Outgoing Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651500 Incoming Control Channel Authentication: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651527 LZO compression initializing

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651616 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1140 EF:110 EB:0 ET:0 EL:3 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651648 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1622 D:1450 EF:122 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651684 Local Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 1,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-client'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651699 Expected Remote Options String (VER=V4): 'V4,dev-type tun,link-mtu 1602,tun-mtu 1500,proto UDPv4,comp-lzo,keydir 0,cipher AES-256-CBC,auth SHA512,keysize 256,tls-auth,key-method 2,tls-server'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651718 TCP/UDP: Preserving recently used remote address: [AF_INET]ip:420

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651752 Socket Buffers: R=[212992->212992] S=[212992->212992]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651770 UDP link local: (not bound)

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651789 UDP link remote: [AF_INET]ip:420

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=651857 UDP WRITE [86] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_CLIENT_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=847014 UDP READ [98] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_HARD_RESET_SERVER_V2 kid=0 pid=[ #1 ] [ 0 ] pid=0 DATA len=0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=847050 TLS: Initial packet from [AF_INET]ip:420, sid=6640a60c 60ec7041

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=847106 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #2 ] [ 0 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=847173 UDP WRITE [242] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #3 ] [ ] pid=1 DATA len=156

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=922556 UDP READ [1128] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #2 ] [ 1 ] pid=1 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=922656 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #4 ] [ 1 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=922719 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #3 ] [ ] pid=2 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=922765 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #5 ] [ 2 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=922812 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #4 ] [ ] pid=3 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=922856 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #6 ] [ 3 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=922899 UDP READ [1116] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #5 ] [ ] pid=4 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=923428 VERIFY OK: depth=1, C=DE, ST=NO, L=NOWHERE, O=EXAMPLE.COM, OU=IT-DIVISION, emailAddress=root@server.example.com

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=923969 VERIFY KU OK

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=923987 Validating certificate extended key usage

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=924002 ++ Certificate has EKU (str) TLS Web Server Authentication, expects TLS Web Server Authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=924011 VERIFY EKU OK

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=924021 VERIFY OK: depth=0, C=DE, ST=NO, O=EXAMPLE.COM, OU=IT-DIVISION, CN=server, emailAddress=root@server.example.com

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=924068 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #7 ] [ 4 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:55 2019 us=983184 UDP READ [667] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #6 ] [ ] pid=5 DATA len=581

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=9281 UDP WRITE [1128] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #8 ] [ 5 ] pid=2 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=9356 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #9 ] [ ] pid=3 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=9398 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #10 ] [ ] pid=4 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=9455 UDP WRITE [1116] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #11 ] [ ] pid=5 DATA len=1030

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=68070 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #7 ] [ 2 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=68150 UDP WRITE [203] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #12 ] [ ] pid=6 DATA len=117

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=71667 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #8 ] [ 3 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=71714 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #9 ] [ 4 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=74653 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #10 ] [ 5 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=127467 UDP READ [149] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #11 ] [ 6 ] pid=6 DATA len=51

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=127586 UDP WRITE [501] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #13 ] [ 6 ] pid=7 DATA len=403

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=185613 UDP READ [353] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #12 ] [ 7 ] pid=7 DATA len=255

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=185708 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #14 ] [ 7 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=185765 Control Channel: TLSv1.2, cipher TLSv1/SSLv3 DHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384, 4096 bit RSA

Sat Feb  2 13:08:56 2019 us=185789 [server] Peer Connection Initiated with [AF_INET]ip:420

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=382043 SENT CONTROL [server]: 'PUSH_REQUEST' (status=1)

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=382110 UDP WRITE [128] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #15 ] [ ] pid=8 DATA len=42

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686265 UDP READ [94] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #13 ] [ 8 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686340 UDP READ [288] from [AF_INET]ip:420: P_CONTROL_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #14 ] [ ] pid=8 DATA len=202

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686384 PUSH: Received control message: 'PUSH_REPLY,route 10.8.0.1,topology net30,ping 10,ping-restart 120,redirect-gateway def1,route 10.8.0.1 255.255.255.255,dhcp-option DNS 127.0.0.1,ifconfig 10.8.0.99 10.8.0.1'

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686456 OPTIONS IMPORT: timers and/or timeouts modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686469 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ifconfig/up options modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686481 OPTIONS IMPORT: route options modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686492 OPTIONS IMPORT: --ip-win32 and/or --dhcp-option options modified

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686511 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1602 D:1450 EF:102 EB:406 ET:0 EL:3 AF:3/1 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686589 Outgoing Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-CBC' initialized with 256 bit key

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686604 Outgoing Data Channel: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686616 Incoming Data Channel: Cipher 'AES-256-CBC' initialized with 256 bit key

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686629 Incoming Data Channel: Using 512 bit message hash 'SHA512' for HMAC authentication

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=686730 ROUTE_GATEWAY 192.168.1.254/255.255.255.0 IFACE=wlp3s0 HWADDR=mac

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=687009 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=687049 TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=687068 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=687086 /bin/ip link set dev tun0 up mtu 1500

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=699445 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=702114 /bin/ip route add ip/32 via 192.168.1.254

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=703160 /bin/ip route add 0.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=704100 /bin/ip route add 128.0.0.0/1 via 10.8.0.1

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=704961 /bin/ip route add 10.8.0.1/32 via 10.8.0.1

RTNETLINK answers: File exists

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=705813 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=705848 /bin/ip route add 10.8.0.1/32 via 10.8.0.1

RTNETLINK answers: File exists

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=707124 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=707185 Initialization Sequence Completed

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=707218 UDP WRITE [94] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_ACK_V1 kid=0 pid=[ #16 ] [ 8 ]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=707303 TUN READ [48]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=707352 UDP WRITE [145] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=144

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=707386 TUN READ [319]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=707451 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=718384 TUN READ [76]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=718462 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=728361 TUN READ [40]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=728411 UDP WRITE [129] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=128

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=798378 TUN READ [76]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=798465 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=842730 TUN READ [56]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:57 2019 us=842811 UDP WRITE [145] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=144

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=132295 TUN READ [56]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=132383 UDP WRITE [145] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=144

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=158364 TUN READ [76]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=158438 UDP WRITE [177] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=176

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=382293 TUN READ [56]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=382380 UDP WRITE [145] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=144

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=458370 TUN READ [40]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:58 2019 us=458456 UDP WRITE [129] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=128

Sat Feb  2 13:08:59 2019 us=461182 TUN READ [319]

Sat Feb  2 13:08:59 2019 us=461259 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

Sat Feb  2 13:09:01 2019 us=10718 TUN READ [319]

Sat Feb  2 13:09:01 2019 us=10798 UDP WRITE [193] to [AF_INET]ip:420: P_DATA_V1 kid=0 DATA len=192

```

----------

## system.shock

Here the stace output:

1. Ip address added

```
write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 TUN/TAP"..., 52Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

) = 52

socket(AF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 5

ioctl(5, SIOCSIFTXQLEN, {ifr_name="tun0", ifr_qlen=100}) = 0

close(5)                                = 0

fcntl(4, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

fcntl(4, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)           = 0

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 do_ifco"..., 68Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

) = 68

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 /bin/ip"..., 63Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 /bin/ip link set dev tun0 up mtu 1500

) = 63

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32615

wait4(32615, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 32615

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32615, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=1} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 /bin/ip"..., 81Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1

) = 81

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32617

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32617, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

wait4(32617, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 32617

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32618

wait4(32618, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 32618

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32618, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32620

wait4(32620, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 32620

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32620, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32621

wait4(32621, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 32621

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32621, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32622

wait4(32622, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 32622

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32622, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32623

wait4(32623, RTNETLINK answers: File exists

[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 2}], 0, NULL) = 32623

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32623, si_uid=0, si_status=2, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 ERROR: "..., 109Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

) = 109

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7f9aeba0da90) = 32624

wait4(32624, RTNETLINK answers: File exists

[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 2}], 0, NULL) = 32624

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=32624, si_uid=0, si_status=2, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 ERROR: "..., 109Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

) = 109

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 Initial"..., 59Sun Feb  3 01:19:30 2019 Initialization Sequence Completed

) = 59

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI|POLLOUT}, {fd=4, events=0}], 2, 1128) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

sendto(3, "(\333:J7\244\2736/\332\305X\377\30606\370C\rF$\20\317\345p\24\311\201\302\317e\213"..., 94, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(420), sin_addr=inet_addr("ip")}, 16) = 94

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 2, 10128) = 1 ([{fd=4, revents=POLLIN}])

read(4, "`\0\0\0\0\10:\377\376\200\0\0\0\0\0\0wnJF\212\323j\315\377\2\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 1500) = 48

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI|POLLOUT}, {fd=4, events=0}], 2, 10128) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

sendto(3, "0P9\260[\346\205\331:\313\24\345\350\316H(\32\376\0\303\345\304^\203op\254Q\247\307R\32"..., 145, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(420), sin_addr=inet_addr("ip")}, 16) = 145
```

2. No ip address

```
stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 do_ifco"..., 68Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 do_ifconfig, tt->did_ifconfig_ipv6_setup=0

) = 68

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 /bin/ip"..., 63Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 /bin/ip link set dev tun0 up mtu 1500

) = 63

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 554

wait4(554, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 554

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=554, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 /bin/ip"..., 81Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 /bin/ip addr add dev tun0 local 10.8.0.99 peer 10.8.0.1

) = 81

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 556

wait4(556, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 556

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=556, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 558

wait4(558, [{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 558

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=558, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 559

wait4(559, Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 2}], 0, NULL) = 559

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=559, si_uid=0, si_status=2, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: "..., 109Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

) = 109

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 560

wait4(560, Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 2}], 0, NULL) = 560

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=560, si_uid=0, si_status=2, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: "..., 109Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

) = 109

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 561

wait4(561, Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 2}], 0, NULL) = 561

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=561, si_uid=0, si_status=2, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: "..., 109Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

) = 109

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 562

wait4(562, Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 2}], 0, NULL) = 562

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=562, si_uid=0, si_status=2, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: "..., 109Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

) = 109

clone(child_stack=NULL, flags=CLONE_CHILD_CLEARTID|CLONE_CHILD_SETTID|SIGCHLD, child_tidptr=0x7ff5530eba90) = 563

wait4(563, Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.

[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 2}], 0, NULL) = 563

--- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=563, si_uid=0, si_status=2, si_utime=0, si_stime=0} ---

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: "..., 109Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2

) = 109

stat("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1535, ...}) = 0

write(1, "Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 Initial"..., 59Sun Feb  3 01:21:25 2019 Initialization Sequence Completed

) = 59

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI|POLLOUT}, {fd=4, events=0}], 2, 1122) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

sendto(3, "(: U>\303\334\5]A\226\2656q\17\10p,?\244\343\311'\266\217J'_\27i\341\301"..., 94, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(420), sin_addr=inet_addr("51.38.154.10")}, 16) = 94

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 2, 10122) = 1 ([{fd=4, revents=POLLIN}])

read(4, "`\0\0\0\0\10:\377\376\200\0\0\0\0\0\0c\214:\277\346\275\354\"\377\2\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 1500) = 48

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI|POLLOUT}, {fd=4, events=0}], 2, 10122) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

sendto(3, "0P;\2240.\206\10A\217\335\37Ex\302\3\223\216\355\305n\246\35\0\356lL\347\326\253}*"..., 145, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(420), sin_addr=inet_addr("51.38.154.10")}, 16) = 145

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 2, 10122) = 1 ([{fd=4, revents=POLLIN}])

read(4, "E\300\1?\0\0\0\0@\21x\357\0\0\0\0\377\377\377\377\0D\0C\1+b\340\1\1\6\0"..., 1500) = 319

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI|POLLOUT}, {fd=4, events=0}], 2, 10122) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

sendto(3, "0~\355\260eF\315\360X\350\303^w6\270{\3269\v\6\334\372\23\255c2%\203\364\3522\305"..., 193, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(420), sin_addr=inet_addr("51.38.154.10")}, 16) = 193

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}], 2, 10122) = 1 ([{fd=4, revents=POLLIN}])

read(4, "`\0\0\0\0$\0\1\376\200\0\0\0\0\0\0c\214:\277\346\275\354\"\377\2\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 1500) = 76

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI|POLLOUT}, {fd=4, events=0}], 2, 10122) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLOUT}])

sendto(3, "07\374\324\344\370\207\n\237\r5\327\241\243\265\ts\0\301\302.\351\375\vR\365G\303\302N\254\327"..., 177, 0, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(420), sin_addr=inet_addr("51.38.154.10")}, 16) = 177

```

----------

## system.shock

Update: Solved in kernel 4.20.13

----------

